# Kates first!



## BassAddict (Feb 15, 2011)

With temps hovering in the upper 60's to low 70's I figured it was about time to start shaking off my winter laziness and hit the creek for a bit. After about 15 minutes tho I started to think about heading home on account of being annoyed about forgetting 1/2 the stuff I "needed". Good thing I didn't tho cause a few minutes later here comes my 5 year old niece with her pink fishing pole saying "Denny we're going to catch us a big ole bass!" So After a short picnic of cheese-its, grapes and a ring pop for me it was on! First with her pink spincaster which quickly became tangled! So we moved to sharing my rod, me casting and her reeling. I honestly didn't think we were going to catch anything but I didn't care we were having a ball!!! Then on one of the last casts before dinner Kate swims the worm back, I was almost floored when I saw a nice lil bass give chase, then BAMM he nails it!!!!!!! Kate hooks and fights her first bass and with a little help lands it!!!!!!!!! I don't think I could of been prouder of her or happier! 

Edit: Here is the cropped version, until I get Mama's permission to post Kates picture online.


----------



## njTom (Feb 15, 2011)

Awesome =D>. Glad you got to get out and wet a line, and also spend some quality time with family!


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 15, 2011)

Awesome, Nice picture to BTW. :fishing:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats to Kate! Add yet another person who can outfish Denny to the list #-o #-o


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Congrats to Kate! Add yet another person who can outfish Denny to the list #-o #-o



Denny was busy eating the ring pop, give him a break? What color was the ring pop? More importantly....what finger did you put it on? :LOL2: 

Congrats Kate! =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 16, 2011)

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to Kate! Add yet another person who can outfish Denny to the list #-o #-o
> ...



It was a the cherry heart shaped edition ring pop with red hardware which i kept on my index finger! Can anyone guess what it was caught on?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> It was a the cherry heart shaped edition ring pop with red hardware which i kept on my index finger! Can anyone guess what it was caught on?



*Your lower lip?*


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2011)

Red shad?


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 16, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > It was a the cherry heart shaped edition ring pop with red hardware which i kept on my index finger! Can anyone guess what it was caught on?
> ...



for dave ~>







Jim said:


> Red shad?



Yup, is there anything a JDBait Red Shad stick wont catch!


----------



## Jim (Feb 16, 2011)

It is my goto color. Cant wait to put my order in! :mrgreen:


----------



## Brine (Feb 16, 2011)

Way to go Kate!


----------



## poolie (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice! I enjoy watching my nephew catch fish *almost* more than catching them myself.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 16, 2011)

Jim said:


> It is my goto color. Cant wait to put my order in! :mrgreen:



This weekend is a 4 dayerrrrr, so im planning to get out and get the shop reorganized, heck I might even get motivated and start on a few obligations I need to take care of :mrgreen:


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats to you and your niece. I can't wait to get out there with my 3 year old daughter.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jim said:


> It is my goto color. Cant wait to put my order in! :mrgreen:


+1

AND....I'd like to see the picture of you with the ring pop. I could use a good laugh :LOL22:

Oh yeah....great fishing story too. Kids NEVER forget these things.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > It is my goto color. Cant wait to put my order in! :mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2011)

[-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## DD007STEELERS (Feb 16, 2011)

atta girl Kate....

you never forget your first 

kids plus fishing equals good times.....


----------



## Decatur (Feb 16, 2011)

Grats Kate! =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 16, 2011)

fender66 said:


> AND....I'd like to see the picture of you with the ring pop. I could use a good laugh :LOL22:



This is only cause I like ya, but its as far as I'll go!!!!!!


----------



## fender66 (Feb 16, 2011)

I think you're right...that's as far as I want to see. #-o


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > AND....I'd like to see the picture of you with the ring pop. I could use a good laugh :LOL22:
> ...


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 16, 2011)

Great story Denny, Congrats to Kate =D> =D>


----------



## bcritch (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice job Kate =D> Did she catch it on one of Capt Ahab's baits????


----------



## whj812 (Feb 17, 2011)

Good Job Denny!! Way to get her out and get her started fishing early!!


----------



## shamoo (Mar 4, 2011)

Good going Kate =D> , Hope you were taking notes Denny :LOL2:


----------



## DuraCraft (Mar 4, 2011)

Great story, Bass (Denny)! I know you are glad you didn't give up now! And, you are very smart not to have posted Kate's photo online without Mom's permission! That is a very wise thing to do.


----------

